# IBM processor info request



## glondor (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey all. I removed this IBM processor from a clients material, and would like to know if any one can shed any light on its value as a collectible. It is a beauty for sure, undamaged. I desoldered from the board. IBM sure makes a quality product that is built like a main battle tank. ( took me 2 hours to get the darn thing off the board!) Any info appreciated. I would not like to see the customer miss out on any unrealized value. Cheers Mike


----------



## glondor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a nice site with some good info. There is an ibm chip plant tour video as well.

http://www.chipsetc.com/our-collection.html


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you know what system it was removed from or the part number
of the board it was desoldered from? That would be helpful.


----------



## glondor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Glorycloud. Thanks for the response. The client said it was from an ibm machine. The board it was on is currently in an acid bath but I will try to get some numbers if they survive the treatment. There are numbers on the 8 chips, however i get no hits on the Google and doing photo searches on eBay and Google have come up blank. Hope this is not a new $35000 cpu.......err...Hope it is and still works??

I sent some requests to some CPU forums but I have not heard back from any yet.

I will share any info I find if it is cool with my customer.


----------



## glondor (Nov 19, 2012)

IBM 9300 power 2.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 20, 2012)

I would say they are worth $40+ to a collector. It seems like I sold
one with the heat sink attached like this one around that price.
The Pentium Pro is just for reference to see how big these
Power2 MCM chips are. 8)


----------



## glondor (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for your help Glorycloud. I would have thought more than $40 bucks, however it is better than nothing. I will let you know what happens to it.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 20, 2012)

Drop it up on ebay and see what happens?


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 21, 2012)

It looks sort of like a TCM but different. Others I've seen here and a Hitachi one I have are larger than that overall, and the individual chips mounted on them are smaller and more numerous. They've been talked about on the GRF before so I'm not sure why I couldn't locate any old posts using the search to refer you to? Basically it's just a big multi-chip module and I believe there is supposed to be gold wire between the layers of ceramic to interconnect the different chips and the pins.

Here's a link to a picture of a real IBM TCM, you can click the picture for a lot more detail. 

http://www.cpushack.com/updated-museum-collection-photos/?file=IBM/IBMTCM.jpg

The name TCM (Thermal Conduction Module) is kind of a misnomer really, since it really refers more-so to the device for cooling the chips themselves. You can see more on that at the link below. It talks about water cooling and being filled with helium, but I know I've read some types were oil-filled. The Hitachi TCM I bought came with a layer of some kind of oily residue all over the chip side also.

http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/vintage/vintage_4506VV2137.html


macfixer01


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 21, 2012)

I have sold some TCM's recently. They go for $200+ depending on condition.


----------

